# 3 months stay on Visitor Visa 600 over .



## OnlyAustralia (May 17, 2015)

I have a VISITOR (Class FA) VISITOR (Subclass 600) Stay For/Until 3 Month(s) with multiple entries valid till 20 May 2018 (12 months visa grant) 

with conditions

8101 - NO WORK & 
8201 - MAX 3 MONTHS STUDY 

I am in Australia from around last 2 and a half months, and my 3 months stay is going to expire on 20- August-2017 and I want to extend this from Australia.

Query: Could you please tell me, can I extend this stay for next 3 months without leaving this country? If yes, kindly tell me what are the options?

The only option which I know is I have to leave Australia (go to any country including home country) and enter again (even if I enter Australia very next day after depart) as I have a multiple entry visa. 

I do hope you under stand my query.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

OnlyAustralia said:


> I have a VISITOR (Class FA) VISITOR (Subclass 600) Stay For/Until 3 Month(s) with multiple entries valid till 20 May 2018 (12 months visa grant)
> 
> with conditions
> 
> ...


Here you go
You can make an online application 

Visitor e600 Visa Online Applications


Cheers


----------



## OnlyAustralia (May 17, 2015)

newbienz said:


> Here you go
> You can make an online application
> 
> Visitor e600 Visa Online Applications
> ...


Thanks for sharing this link. 

In my case, do I have to extend my visitor visa stay?

Under visitor visa extension it is written that "hold a substantive visa", will they consider my substantive visa the Visitor Visa (600) which is valid till May-2018?

Kindly share your knowledge on this.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

OnlyAustralia said:


> Thanks for sharing this link.
> 
> In my case, do I have to extend my visitor visa stay?
> 
> ...


All visas except bridging visas are substantive visas


They will consider your application
Granting or not is their prerogative

They need upto 2 weeks to decide and you have just 2 weeks left
So apply ASAP



Cheers


----------



## OnlyAustralia (May 17, 2015)

Ya, I do have 2 weeks only but even (from my knowledge) I apply for this extension 1 day before my 3 Months complete stay, I will automatically come under Bridging Visa until they give their decision.

Am I am right?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

OnlyAustralia said:


> Ya, I do have 2 weeks only but even (from my knowledge) I apply for this extension 1 day before my 3 Months complete stay, I will automatically come under Bridging Visa until they give their decision.
> 
> Am I am right?


I dont think visitors visa applicants are granted a bridging visa

if you dont get the extension in time, i think you will have to leave
But not sure so do recheck

Cheers


----------



## OnlyAustralia (May 17, 2015)

Do you know any E-mail Id/ contact which responds quickly because If I put an email to DIBP they will take long time and I do not have the same?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

OnlyAustralia said:


> I have a VISITOR (Class FA) VISITOR (Subclass 600) Stay For/Until 3 Month(s) with multiple entries valid till 20 May 2018 (12 months visa grant)
> 
> with conditions
> 
> ...


You don't need to extend your visa if it is valid until May 2018, you simply need to leave the country and then you can re-enter (e.g. go to New Zealand for a few days).


----------



## OnlyAustralia (May 17, 2015)

Thanks Maggie for your informative reply.


----------



## viveksharma2175 (Jul 29, 2016)

Hi Guys,

My spouse has a VISITOR (Class FA) VISITOR (Subclass 600) Stay For/Until 3 Month(s) with multiple entries valid till December 2017

with conditions

8101 - NO WORK & 
8201 - MAX 3 MONTHS STUDY

I applied for 189 visa with my spouse as the secondary applicant. We both have received a bridging visa 010.

Does my spouse still needs to exit the country?
Please help.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

viveksharma2175 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My spouse has a VISITOR (Class FA) VISITOR (Subclass 600) Stay For/Until 3 Month(s) with multiple entries valid till December 2017
> 
> ...


No, once she remains past 3 months the 600 visa will expire and the bridging visa will come into effect.


----------



## satish kumar (Aug 12, 2016)

viveksharma2175 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My spouse has a VISITOR (Class FA) VISITOR (Subclass 600) Stay For/Until 3 Month(s) with multiple entries valid till December 2017
> 
> ...


Hi Vivek,

I'm in the same situation now as my wife's tourist visa stay is going to expire and we hold bridging visa A for both of us as part of 189 application. could you please provide your current status ? does your spouse's bridging visa came into affect automatically ? or she had to leave the country ?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

satish kumar said:


> Hi Vivek,
> 
> I'm in the same situation now as my wife's tourist visa stay is going to expire and we hold bridging visa A for both of us as part of 189 application. could you please provide your current status ? does your spouse's bridging visa came into affect automatically ? or she had to leave the country ?


Assuming the bridging visa was granted while she held the visitor visa and because the 189 was lodged, then the bridging visa will come into affect automatically when she does not leave the country. If she leaves the country, the BVA is cancelled.


----------



## behlvipul (Aug 20, 2016)

Maggie-May24 said:


> You don't need to extend your visa if it is valid until May 2018, you simply need to leave the country and then you can re-enter (e.g. go to New Zealand for a few days).


Hi Guys, 

I am Vipul Behl from Australia and am a PR holder. I am getting married on 18th Feb,2018 and want to bring in my wife with me by 9th March,2018. .My Migration Consultant has asked me to apply for Tourist VISA and then apply Spouse VISA onshore so that she gets a bridging VISA for 2 years and then will get Spouse VISA. I have a few concerns 

1. I can only arrange the marriage certificate post marriage since it is required as a document. How long does a Tourist VISA take whose Spouse is a PR holder. 
2. Can we apply her normal Tourist VISA - not mentioning that she is my wife so that we can get it quickly ?

Suggestions welcome


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

behlvipul said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am Vipul Behl from Australia and am a PR holder. I am getting married on 18th Feb,2018 and want to bring in my wife with me by 9th March,2018. .My Migration Consultant has asked me to apply for Tourist VISA and then apply Spouse VISA onshore so that she gets a bridging VISA for 2 years and then will get Spouse VISA. I have a few concerns
> 
> ...


1. I don't understand why she has to apply for a tourist visa as your wife only
Let her apply today itself as your fiancée
But declare that she is engaged to you and are that you are a PR holder
Discuss this option with your travel agent or visa consultant 

I did the same but in my case it was NZ but I don't see any other difference in circumstances 

Cheers


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

Hi NB, 

My wife was granted PR last year, and after that we got married in August, and applied for Partner visa 309 in Oct 2018. She went Australia for initial entry in the same month and after that she is living with me.
we are planning to apply visitor visa for me, my agent is asking to arrange funds in Australian bank account but we dont have. 

Can we show funds in Indian accounts?

thanks


----------

